# Went snowboarding yesterday and...



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I re-injured my leg. I was planning on going snowboarding on Friday because it was exactly 6 week mark since I got a hairline fracture on my leg. I was still feeling a little pain the night before but I decided to go anyways. My first lift I went up the bunny hill to see how my leg felt riding down. I had a little bit of pain but it was manageable. My next run I was feeling a lot of pain so I went and got some tylenol to ease the pain. Anyways, I was resting for like 20 minutes every other lift. While my brother and I were riding down we met our friend who was riding the lift up. We decided to meet at the base to take one more life up with him and call it a day. Since it was my last run and for some strange reason I wasn't feeling much pain at all I decided to book it down and I got carried away with how much much fun I was having. I was carving, slashing the powder on the edge of the run, spraying snow, having fun THEN all of the sudden I slipped and fell back twisting my injured leg. SHIIIT! It was so freaking painful, I was just laying there panting and agonizing in pain. My brother and friend caught up to me and went down to get the ski patrol to toboggan be down again, So in conclusion I don'tt think I will be riding until March, but I'm not too bummed out about it because it'll just make my trip to Colorado in March 10X more fun.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Sucks that you reinjured your leg. I can understand being anxious to get back on the snow. Hope you are back to 100% for Colorado!


----------



## arbor (Oct 17, 2010)

wow i don't know how i didn't see this post before, but i did basically the exact same thing. hurt my leg a few weeks ago and wasn't sure what was wrong. gave it two weeks off. it was still hurting a bit, but not bad, so took a bunch of advil and headed up the mountain. felt ok for the first few minutes, then made a sharp turn and bam... i was only like 1/4 of the way up the mountain but it must've taken me 20 min to get down. so painful. got some xrays after that and of course it's a fracture. so i def feel your pain. though sadly i dont have a colorado trip to look forward to..


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn that sucks. What part of your leg? my brother is starting to get pain in the same spot on the outside of the lower leg like i did before i injured it. weird. I suspect that I put my stance width too wide and it was distributing more stress to the fibula. My leg is feeling a lot better though. Only really hurts when I bang it against something. Hope your leg gets better fast so you can go riding again.


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the leg.

Got a random question, where you riding Wolf Creek on a Sunday late November or early December?

Remember seeing a guy in clothes close to your picture.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

snafs said:


> Sorry to hear about the leg.
> 
> Got a random question, where you riding Wolf Creek on a Sunday late November or early December?
> 
> Remember seeing a guy in clothes close to your picture.


LOL! Yeah I think that was me. We left after only 3 lifts though. Were my bindings super bright red? With metalic dark grey pants?


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> LOL! Yeah I think that was me. We left after only 3 lifts though. Were my bindings super bright red? With metalic dark grey pants?


Yeah I am pretty sure I saw you then. It was a great day, lots of powder but really cold. Drive back to Albuquerque took 6 hours, roads were terrible.

Hope it gets cold again and Santa Fe or Sandia gets hit by a few storms.

Heal up quick.


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon. (Try to) take it easy till all the pain is gone, and you can do light running/ biking before you get back on the slopes. Sandia is particularly hard packed at times, and you don't want to take any chances up there.  

Some of our northern resorts ( Angel Fire, Taos etc. ) should be getting snow next few days, but Colorado is where it's at this late in the season.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

You might be better off taking the rest of the season off. With a fractured leg, you don't decide when you're ready; _it_ tells _you_. You went back after six weeks, tried to suppress the considerable pain you felt (that's a signal from your body that it's not right), then reinjured your leg. Why risk repeating that cycle?


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

JoeR said:


> You might be better off taking the rest of the season off. With a fractured leg, you don't decide when you're ready; _it_ tells _you_. You went back after six weeks, tried to suppress the considerable pain you felt (that's a signal from your body that it's not right), then reinjured your leg. Why risk repeating that cycle?


Yes, listen to JoeR. Just wait till next season, and come back stronger. I was advised not to run for 4 months after a meniscus tear surgery, and I tried running after a month. Let's just say it didn't go well. Sometimes we get carried away by the excitement and thrill of snowboarding, but it is important to remember that your long-term health > snowboarding. 

We might even have a better winter than this year.


----------

